

Startup Review: Flipkart- The book store at your door - praval
http://www.icanhasstartup.com/startups/startup-review-flipkart-the-book-store-at-your-door/

======
hardik
"The difference being, Flipkart focuses mainly on best sellers." I got turned
off here.. nice to know that India is doing its own online bookstore thing
(though thats definitely not the first), the beauty of online bookstores is
that even the most obscure books which match your interest but are not hot
cakes are in fact available for you. (virtual inventories, etc, etc)

If you talk only about bestsellers, the customer might as well subscribe to a
book club (Books Today is pretty famous in India) and get them really cheap.

------
Dippid
That statement is probably less that a half truth. "Flipkart focuses mainly on
best sellers" is a valid comment, assuming you follow the 80/20 Pareto
Principle. If you're one of the 80% who buy Bestsellers (20% of all
books...hypothetically), guess it makes sense. But an online bookstore by its
very nature cannot be restrictive. I doubt Flipkart is.

